# stick up light



## maxmillan (Mar 16, 2010)

Sylvania has come up with a very bright stick up light.  I need more lighting for the tile shower stall in my basement.  However, it's a very old 1919 house and I do not wish to toil with new wirings.

I was hoping to stick this light on the wall or ceiling just outside the shower stall (with curtain.)  This is a directional bright LED light and would be sufficient.  The wall is approximately one foot from the curtain (yes, very narrow.)

I don't think this light is waterproof.  Do they make a waterproof stick up light?  If not, I was even thinking of installing a bright bike LED light somehow.  It's not as attractive but it is waterproof.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't know about a waterproof stick up light but, I wouldn't think it would have to be waterproof if you stick it to the ceiling.


----------



## granite-girl (Mar 16, 2010)

I think it should be waterproof if it's in a shower.... maybe an electrician can answer for us.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 16, 2010)

maxmillan said:


> Sylvania has come up with a very bright stick up light.


Battery or 12 vdc?


----------



## maxmillan (Mar 17, 2010)

I was hoping to put the stick up light outside of the shower on a wall which is only 15 inches from the curtain.  The stick up light uses 3 AAA battery and would only be on when showering or cleaning the shower.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 17, 2010)

That location is perfectly fine without having a waterproof battery operated light.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 17, 2010)

maxmillan said:


> The stick up light uses 3 AAA battery and would only be on when showering or cleaning the shower.


If you want more battery life rig up AA, C, or D cells to power this light.  They have more Milliamperehour capacity.


----------



## maxmillan (Mar 17, 2010)

Great, I'm going to go get me a stick up light.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 17, 2010)

maxmillan said:


> Great, I'm going to go get me a stick up light.


It's more likely to better tolerate the humidity if you have a bathroom fan.


----------

